# Yet another intro



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey guys and gals, I got pointed this way by a few people and then MaKaVeLi persuaded me to join up.Looks like a good board.

So looking forward to spamming, um contributing, to this board too. I'm 28, got into lifting to help my climbing then remembered how much I love lifting for it's own sake. Recently been venturing into Olympic lifting territory but now focusing on a posterior chain specific routine for 12 weeks.

Goals for this year is to get to 2x BW DL or 150kg (whichever is higher at the time) 100kg squat, BW powerclean and really get my climbing back up to speed. But if there's anything I've learnt from last year it's that things don't always go to plan so if I don't hit some of those no biggy, as I'm sure I'll make it up elsewhere.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Board...Any friend of Maks is welcome here..even Maks BF... haha

I started you off with some welcome reps...have a look around and if you have any questions let us know.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

:bounce: Welcome to UK Muscle:thumb:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome, some good targets there:thumbup1:

Where in Germany you from?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey guys, hey MaK!

Young Gun I'm originally from the UK but now based in North Germany near Hamburg.


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

Welcome to UK-M hunny! :bounce:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Welcome babe


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ha ha hello there.......you gonna do a journal? 2xBW deadlift is my goal too..oh and sorry but there are pics of my ar5e all over here too - but most of them are in my journal :lol:


----------



## scottacho (Nov 14, 2008)

welcome mate


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey that's for the welcome ladies and gents. Yeah Beklet I'll start my journal up here too.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Welcome to the board GB. I love you! 

She is such a great person


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

winger said:


> Welcome to the board GB. I love you!
> 
> She is such a great person


I love you too sweetie pie:lol:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome:thumb:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I remember you.............You are that hot chick from Germany.

Right?

Welcome to the board girl.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi guys



hackskii said:


> I remember you.............You are that hot chick from Germany.
> 
> Right?
> 
> Welcome to the board girl.


  I haz been spamming BOI yes. :whistling:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Gym Bunny said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I haz been spamming BOI yes. :whistling:


Like the rest of us......


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Like the rest of us......


Fun isn't it!


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Please try not to make advancements toward my German girl...lol

Ich liebe dich or speak it like this, ick leeba dick, with the "ch" sounding like a hard "k". Notice the spelling? :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Bulldozer said:


> Welcome


Hey Bully!



winger said:


> Please try not to make advancements toward my German girl...lol
> 
> Ich liebe dich or speak it like this, ick leeba dick, with the "ch" sounding like a hard "k". Notice the spelling? :whistling:


 :lol: Yep. It still cracks me up. Every Chrimbo I get requests to bring a whole load of gingerbread hearts to England as comedy presents.

Tu es un tombeur!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

wELCOME you sexy devil :thumb:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

welcome aboard...


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Galtonator said:


> wELCOME you sexy devil :thumb:


 :bounce:

Well Hellllllooooooo



cellratt said:


> welcome aboard...


Hows the awesome gym doing?


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

Welcome Gym Bunny. I remember you from over on BOI... Great board over here!!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

zeus87529 said:


> Welcome Gym Bunny. I remember you from over on BOI... Great board over here!!


Hey Zeus!

That it is. I likey lots :bounce:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Zeus where are your reps coming from, I'm getting jealous!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Hey Zeus!
> 
> That it is. I likey lots :bounce:


glad you decided to come over



MaKaVeLi said:


> Zeus where are your reps coming from, I'm getting jealous!!


I found a secret way to rep myself:laugh:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Well if you overtake me you're coming off my bumming list:lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Well if you overtake me you're coming off my bumming list:lol:


Good I think Max is getting jealous! :lol:


----------



## Welshy_Pete (Apr 27, 2008)

Hello welcome to the forum:thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey Pete, how you doing?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

zeus87529 said:


> Welcome Gym Bunny. I remember you from over on BOI... Great board over here!!





Gym Bunny said:


> Hey Zeus!
> 
> That it is. I likey lots :bounce:


And there you have it. :whistling:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

winger said:


> And there you have it. :whistling:


That board is pure filth winger:thumbup1:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Lys! Hellooo


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi Gym Bunny - I hope you enjoy this place as much as I have.

Have a great time.

J


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> That board is pure filth winger:thumbup1:


Which explains why you are on it all the time. :lol:

Lots a people out late last night. Hope ya'll had as much fun as I did. :thumb:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I missed it. I think I hoisted a few too many too fast and it was lights out Irene. :beer:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Which explains why you are on it all the time. :lol:
> 
> Lots a people out late last night. Hope ya'll had as much fun as I did. :thumb:


Look whos talking!!! Yea I went out last night but had no alcohol


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Look whos talking!!! Yea I went out last night but had no alcohol


Did you pull any tail ??


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

zeus87529 said:


> Did you pull any tail ??


Nope lol:whistling: Honestly it was kinda a joke.


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

welcome


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Look whos talking!!! Yea I went out last night but had no alcohol


What? What did I do? :innocent:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

jonesy2411 said:


> welcome


Thanks, really liking this place already!


----------



## Parker5000 (Mar 14, 2009)

100kg squat would flatten me !!!!! Hi,,,


----------



## costacurtis (Mar 4, 2009)

hello, good morning and welcome


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Parker5000 said:


> 100kg squat would flatten me !!!!! Hi,,,


LMAO! They'd flatten me ATM. Best I'm doing right now is only 75kg. But we gotta have goals ya know! :thumb:


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Gym Bunny said:


> Thanks, really liking this place already!


no worries! yeah its a great place! enjoy

jonesy


----------



## daisbuys (Mar 22, 2009)

Welcome Gym bunny, happy squatting lol.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

daisbuys said:


> Welcome Gym bunny, happy squatting lol.


Cheers!


----------

